# How Often Do You Hear Of It Working Twice?!



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

PMA has left the building!! 

... Anyone else feel like this??


----------



## Nonny3 (Nov 14, 2011)

Maybe this might give you a little PMA back. We had our gorgeous boy on first ivf attempt two years ago. Had two frosties which we used in February and I am now 13+2 weeks pregnant so yes it is possible for it to happen twice. 
Wishing you lots and lots of luck and PMA
x


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

So wonderful to hear your news Nonny and so wonderful to hear those miracles can happen twice   

Like Boo we were successful on our first ICSI and are just about to start a second cycle (no frosties sadly so going through it all again!) I am really stuggling to stay positive too and believe that it really can happen again. We have really really struggled to save the money for this cycle and if it fails I can't see a way we could afford to do it all again   

No pressure heh!!!

Lots and lots of love and luck to you Boo


----------



## LouHuw (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes it can work twice, I havn't visited this site for a long time and recently saw it on an ad and remembered when infertility was all i thought about. Many years and 2 boys later, I remember how you are feeling only too well, but it can work twice, and it is always worth the wait.

al the best


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks LouHuw for posting    it really helps to hear such positive stories. It is very, very true that only those who have been on their own IF journey can really understand what it feels like.

Big congratulations on your 2 boys


----------



## Eeejay (Feb 27, 2009)

Hoping for a second miracle here too xxx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey pepperoni, I felt exactly the same , think its totally normal. Our DD was first cycle, second cycle was in October and I'm now 34 weeks with twins..., I think just how lucky I am everyday.... It can and does happen twice, don't give up hope! Xx


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hi

Just adding my bit of PMA.

DS with first ICSI who is now 3 and DD - 4 months with medicated FET - 2 snowbabies one didn't survive the thaw and DD was 'downgraded' from 1 to 3 and there was some cell fragmentation as well. Following BFP had 2 early bleeds but my family is now complete something I thought I would never be able to say.

So sending lots of


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Same here my 1st ICSI worked now here i am almost 3 years later im full of PMA as i believe thats what made it happen last time!!!!!!


----------



## buis (Jul 25, 2007)

just to add anothere one and yes i remember when infertility was all i thought about we are so lucky. so hope i too can boost some positive vibes. 4 yr old son(med FET) and 16 month daughter (also med FET). it dose and can happen.  good luck 
buis


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Thank you ladies


----------



## gerbera77 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi - ours worked first time and just about to start second cycle for a sibling!!  Praying it works again!
Good luck!!! x


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Gerbera - Good Luck!!!!x


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Lovely to read more positive stories, really helps with the PMA       I start DR a week today and feeling quite a mix of nerves and excitement about it all.

Lots and lots of luck to everyone else xx


----------

